# First official new puppy portrait :)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, we decided that her name will be "Kira". She's 11 wks, and doing well.

Here is her first official puppy portrait.

Strike a pose!!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww, what a beautiful girl and such a sweet face.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww she is such a sweet looking little girl !! Now how could you refuse to let that cutie sleep in bed with you LOL....I like her name to


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

She is adorable! Love her name too!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> awww she is such a sweet looking little girl !! Now how could you refuse to let that cutie sleep in bed with you LOL....I like her name to


LOL, I know.... Trust me... I was THISCLOSE to giving in. 
Then I looked into the future, and pictured her 70lbs from now


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice picture. She is cute as heck but DO NOT GIVE IN!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Kira is so beautiful!!!  Love that pic she looks so sweet and innocent.... Soon to come land shark phase.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Kira is so beautiful!!!  Love that pic she looks so sweet and innocent.... Soon to come *land shark phase*.


Land Shark....

LOL.. Perfect.

I can see that just over the horizon


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww she is adorable :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a pretty girl! Looks like she's got that female gsd little attitude already. You'll find that the land shark phase and velcro dog phase overlap for a while...ouch.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great picture and beautiful baby!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute overload!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tell me more about the "velcro dog".

I feel as if I should know this. .... With a gentle warning.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It just means that gsds tend to stick right to your side, so don't be surprised if you can't make a move without her being next to you for the rest of her life. It's a wonderful trait but not while they're in the bitey stage!


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stosh said:


> What a pretty girl! Looks like she's got that female gsd little attitude already. You'll find that the land shark phase and velcro dog phase overlap for a while...ouch.


Anthony she is beautiful. 
So true stosh, isis started both of those yesterday! My poor pants are mangled!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

GSD84 said:


> Anthony she is beautiful.
> So true stosh, isis started both of those yesterday! My poor pants are mangled!


Your Pup is Isis??
That's her "given name" on her papers 

My daughters wanted Kira, so Kira it is. I have no say so about anything anymore.
Wife, three daughters, and two female dogs.
ya think I have a chance??


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Your Pup is Isis??
> That's her "given name" on her papers
> 
> My daughters wanted Kira, so Kira it is. I have no say so about anything anymore.
> ...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

OMG she is the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a sweetie.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What a sweet face!! congrats!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Terrific picture! A real keeper.
Great looking pup, nice markings.


----------

